# Wassup



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey people, name's Ali. I'm new here, just stumbled upon it after taking personality tests for like 3 hours prior, followed by an hour of reading what other people have to say, so forgive me if I've sort of lost a sense of who I am. Oh that's right, I'm an INFP! Yay, now I can tell myself that when I come back from daydreaming. So it's Saturday night, and I am chillin at the apt while my man is out bein a bouncer at the gay club (what a cool job right??). I would have called my bud to come see my newborn pups, but found myself having ZERO social energy after a day with the parents, although I still longed for some companionship. <long deep breath> Hence, the forum. Anywho, if anybody's out there in this series of tubes called the internet, tell me what's going on with you this lonely evenin!!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings bigsexywithglasses and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum bigsexywithglasses. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey bigsexy, need help cleaning your glasses?:tongue:


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

uh.. why, do you know some secret about glasses-cleaning?? mine seem to get dirty easily, i like to think because my long beautiful eyelashes brush them all day


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heyyy. Welcome to personality cafe. I know you'll love it here. *


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome big and sexy....
I wonder how true your screen name is?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

bigsexywithglasses said:


> uh.. why, do you know some secret about glasses-cleaning?? mine seem to get dirty easily, i like to think because my long beautiful eyelashes brush them all day


Yeah, that'd do it. 

I'll have to pull out the extreme eyeglass cleaning kit for this job.


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> Welcome big and sexy....
> I wonder how true your screen name is?


i'd say its an accurate description, and it's also a quote from one of my favorite movies, pineapple express!


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

Trope said:


> Yeah, that'd do it.
> 
> I'll have to pull out the extreme eyeglass cleaning kit for this job.


nah, save yourself the trouble. i prefer to see the world through an oily film.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

bigsexywithglasses said:


> i'd say its an accurate description, and it's also a quote from one of my favorite movies, pineapple express!


I need to see this pineapple express.
I got a ESFP and ISTJ telling me it's awesome rofl.


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I need to see this pineapple express.
> I got a ESFP and ISTJ telling me it's awesome rofl.


oh you definitely do! you could probably find it on youtube, chopped up into 25 different clips. well worth the trouble, james franco will surprise you.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

bigsexywithglasses said:


> oh you definitely do! you could probably find it on youtube, chopped up into 25 different clips. well worth the trouble, james franco will surprise you.


I hear ya.
I might find a Japanese site that has it chopped into 2 pieces. :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

bigsexywithglasses said:


> Hey people, name's Ali. I'm new here, just stumbled upon it after taking personality tests for like 3 hours prior, followed by an hour of reading what other people have to say, so forgive me if I've sort of lost a sense of who I am. Oh that's right, I'm an INFP! Yay, now I can tell myself that when I come back from daydreaming. So it's Saturday night, and I am chillin at the apt while my man is out bein a bouncer at the gay club (what a cool job right??). I would have called my bud to come see my newborn pups, but found myself having ZERO social energy after a day with the parents, although I still longed for some companionship. <long deep breath> Hence, the forum. Anywho, if anybody's out there in this series of tubes called the internet, tell me what's going on with you this lonely evenin!!


Greetings bigsexywithglasses! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Glad you can spend your boring evening with us. hehe.:laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> I hear ya.
> I might find a Japanese site that has it chopped into 2 pieces. :wink:


You cheapo.:dry:


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

Lance said:


> Greetings bigsexywithglasses! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Glad you can spend your boring evening with us. hehe.:laughing:


thanks buddy! somehow my evening got a lot less boring after I bumped into you guys.. now i'm feeling adventurous enough to walk to the kitchen and make me some tacos


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> I hear ya.
> I might find a Japanese site that has it chopped into 2 pieces. :wink:


see, this is why the japanese are surpassing us in so many areas.. even their bootleggers have one-upped us


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm about to hit el sack. thanks, guys for the easy conversation. hope to talk to ya again soon. peace


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello *ALI *:shocked:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

hollow dan grit tings

Mr. Sue


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

bigsexywithglasses said:


> i'd say its an accurate description, and it's also a quote from one of my favorite movies, pineapple express!


I never did see that movie, mostly because the title figured me to think of it as a kids movie, only to later find out from my friends there were guns and the mild case of blowing heads off.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Greetings bigandsexy! [stifles laughter]


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome!

kitty for you...


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Belated welcome to PC :wink:


----------

